# Buying Schmincke online



## Aj3 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone has purchased from Jackson's Art Supplies UK and had it shipped to Australia?

Any information, advice and or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ri-1000-100-100 (Feb 19, 2019)

They are pretty good from the UK - I think they state a week for Oz... 



Blog here on synthetic brushes on their site https://www.jacksonsart.com/blog/2019/01/29/vegan-brushes-vegan-watercolour/


----------



## Aj3 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi,

Thank you for the info I'll definitely check that out.


----------

